# Проблемы после люмбальной пункции



## masha-yak (23 Июл 2016)

Уважаемые доктора! Я женщина, рост 170 см, вес 83кг, возраст 37лет.  Помогите мне решиь мою проблему. 12.01.2016 мне сделали люмбальную пункцию. После ее проведения сразу у меня болела голова(около 2-ух недель в горизонтальном положении), вечером того же дня после пункции заболела спина в двух местах: в грудном отделе прямо под лопатками и в поясничном в месте пункции. Боль была тянущаяя, как-будто шнуры какие-то в позвоночнике тянули. К вечеру поднялась температура около 37,5. Сразу после пункции стала тянуть и неметь правая нога от подошвы до голени.  До пункции делали  клинический анализ крови. Вот его результаты- RBC-3.77 HCT L-37.1  MCV-84.1   RDW- 15.0 % RDWa 68.7  HGB L -110  MCH - 29.2  MCHC-348  PLT - 240  PCT- 0.19   MPV  - 8.0  PDW -12.0   LPCR-15.1  WBC- 5.0.  LYM- 2.4   GRAN- 2.2   MID - 0.4.  СOЭ-13. Люмальную пункцию делали для исключения нейроинфекции, перенесенной в 2001году. Вот результаты анализа ликвора: РПГА-отр. ИФА сум-отр. ИФА J- отр., РИФц- отр. цитоз- 2/3 в 1мкл, белок - 0,384 г/л, р.Панди-отр., лимфоциты-1, моноциты-1.
Т.к. температура после пункции держалась 3 дня я проколола себе цефтриаксон 2г в/м 20 дней. Температура спала через день после начала уколов.  Но вот нога так и не начала чувствовать и спина болела, но уже совсем не сильно. Я обратилась неврологу. Он назначил лечение: флебодия 1р/д, нейромидин 10 мг 2р/день, нейромультивит 2 р/д. + курс магнитов(№10). На фоне лечения нога ожила, но как-только курс прекратился онемение вернулось. + муж заметил, что когда я приседаю на корточки и наклоняюсь вперед в месе пункции на позвоночнике видно углубление. 16.04.16 сделала МРТ грудного и пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Фото выложу ниже. По описанию обнаружены 2 протрузии 1). Th1/Th2  0,2 см деформирующая дуральый мешок. 2). L4/L5 0,3 см распростаняющаяся в межпозвковые отверстия с обеих сторон.
Невролог назначил новый курс физио (лазер №10), нейромидин, затем магниты (№10). 
Во время лечения  облегчение, но уже не так хорошо как после первого курса, а по окончании снова онемение правой ноги + доавились частые позывы к мочеспусканию.
Еще один курс : нейромидин 10 дней п/кожно 15мг/2 р/д затем таблетки 20 мг 2 /день, магниты (№15), электрофорез с лидазой на поясницу (№10), актовегин 10 мл+10 физ.р-ра в/в через день(№10), сермион 4 мг + 200 мл физ.р-ра в/в капельно медленно через день (№8). Этот курс еще не закончила, но сегодня заметила ухудшение - нога как-бы ослабла, и еще и левая начала неметь в стопе.  Сегодня сдеала анализ крови общ и СОЭ. СОЭ -25 (при верхней норме 15). HGB 115 (норма 117), лейкоциты - 4,8, тромбоциты -  255, эритроциты - 3,89, гематокрит - 33,8, МcV-86.9. MCH - 29.6. MCHC-340. Врач невролог консультировалась с травматологом и показывала меня ему и углубление в позвочнике он сразу заметил, даже без приседания и прогиба вперед. Что это, сказал не знаю? Может ли это быть спинальный инсульт после пункции, тем более, что такие высокие СОЭ - 25. Пожалуйста, посмотрите мое МРТ, может быть там что-то видно? Или для того что-бы увидеть нужно МРТ с контрастом? Еще я сдала кровь на герпес,но анализы будут завтра. Обращалась со своим МРТ к другим неврологам города, но они МРТ даже не смотрят(говорят, что не на чем). Поэтому прошу Вашего экспертного мнения.


----------



## La murr (23 Июл 2016)

*masha-yak*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Июл 2016)

Меняйте невролога, иначе нынешний "залечит".


----------



## masha-yak (23 Июл 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Меняйте невролога, иначе нынешний "залечит".


Если бы могла поменять, уже бы давно поменяла бы. Проблема в том, что не знаем, что лечим. А других неврологов еще найти надо, ибо те, что принимают в городе, даже мрт не смотрят, говорят, что либо негде смотреть, либо просто не умеют. Мы тут дочери после сотрясения сами за свои деньги сделали и принесли в приемный покой(там не работал рентген и КТ) так там зав. отделением сказала "Зачем мне это принесли, ищите теперь кто его прочитает" . Так что не от хорошей жизни...

*Владимир Воротынцев*,  что вы можете сказать по моим снимкам, оень интересно Ваше мнение.

сегодня получила резултаты анализов на герпес антитела 1 и 2 типов J 8.9 (менее 0,9 - отрицат.), антитела М - отрицательно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июл 2016)

Нейроинфекция в 2001 году?
Чем она себя проявляла? 
Что беспокоило?


----------



## masha-yak (23 Июл 2016)

Нейроинфекции не было в 2001 году, была инфекция(пролечена), по неврологии ни чем не беспокоила, в 2015 появились черные мушки в правом глазу и зрение стало падать.

Может ли протрузия L5/S1 давать такие симптомы?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2016)

masha-yak написал(а):


> Нейроинфекции не было в 2001 году, была инфекция(пролечена), по неврологии ни чем не беспокоила, в 2015 появились черные мушки в правом глазу и зрение стало падать.


А причины мурашек и падения зрения нашли?


masha-yak написал(а):


> Может ли протрузия L5/S1 давать такие симптомы?


СОЭ от протрузии не повышается.


----------



## masha-yak (24 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А причины мурашек и падения зрения нашли?


3 окулиста обследовали и все трое сказали, что это помутнение стекловидного тела, не лечится, может само пройти, а может не пройти, от чего происходит никто не знает. А сейчас их у меня и нет уже, мурашек, видно столько влили лекарств, что кровь сильно растворили. И зрение нормализовалось, само как-то по себе.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> СОЭ от протрузии не повышается.


зато СОЭ повышается при кровоизлияниях и некрозах тканей и это один из показателей крови при инсульте. Вот по этому я и спрашиваю не могли ли во время пункции повредить какой-то сосуд, следствием чего стала гематома и компрессия волокон "конского хвоста". И видно ли это на МРТ. Кстати про СОЭ, оно повышено
а лейкоцитарная формула - нет, там норма, значит не причина - воспаление, или я не правильно рассуждаю.

Кстати, мой невролог, когда увидела у меня углубление на позвоночнике в месте пункции, честно сказала, что не знает, что это может быть и повела меня к травматологу в их клинике. Травматолог сразу же увидел это место на позвоночнике и слегка нажал туда пальцем, мне стало очень больно, я даже вскрикнула, хотя я к боли терпелива достаточно. Он то и предположил, что там есть смещение позвонка и гематома в месте пункции и посоветовал неврологу назначить мне капельницу с Сермионом по 4 мг через день. При этом он сказал, что если это гематома, то после 3-х капельниц мне станет заметно лучше. Но лучше не становится, хотя я сделала уже 4 капельницы, а невролог ушла в отпуск до августа. Без приема нейромидина у меня тазовые рассторойства. Не знаю, что дальше делать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2016)

Сделайте узи мягких тканей в зоне пункции.


----------



## masha-yak (24 Июл 2016)

Спасибо, доктор, завтра сделаю.





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте узи мягких тканей в зоне пункции.


Доктор, вот сделала фото впуклости в зоне пункции, посмотрите, тут видно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июл 2016)

Видно. Посмотрим что на УЗИ.
Фиброз и затем и склероз ткани по ходу канала пункции возможен, хотя и редко. Но картина неврологическая от этого не может быть. И главное на МРТ ничего нет!
А анализ мочи когда сдавали? В момент частых позывов сдавали?


----------



## masha-yak (24 Июл 2016)

Мочу тоже перед пункцией сдавала, все было нормально без патологий, а в момент частых позывов не сдавала.


----------



## masha-yak (25 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сделайте узи мягких тканей в зоне пункции.


Добрый день, доктор! Сделала УЗИ мягких тканей в зоне пункции 
При сканировании: Мягких тканей поясничной области лоцируются кожа 1 мм, п/к жировая клетчатка 2 мм, мышечная ткань 6мм и соединительная ткань 3 мм, в правильном соотношении с четко выраженной дифференциацией слоев. Патологических и жидкостных образований не выявлено. Заключение: ЭХО-признаков патологии не выявлено.

А вот еще сегодня сделала рентген позвоночника. Рентгенолог посмотрела и сказала что есть листез в 4 5 поясничных позвонках, как раз в месте выхода нервного корешка, и при листезе бывают видимые провалы в позвоночнике на коже. При пункции возможно повреждение связок, удерживающих позвоночник, что и дает нестабильность. Эти связки возможно восстановить? Что теперь делать, как лечиться? Это только оперативная фиксация позвонков или есть варианты ЛФК, консервативного лечения? Удастся ли улучшить ситуацию или только можно остановить процесс.


----------



## doclega (25 Июл 2016)

1) По МРТ - сканы на бумаге диагностике не подлежат. Очень странно, что в Твери все неврологи одномоментно лишились компьютеров и негатоскопов. Рекомендую Вам (при необходимости) воспользоваться услугой "второе мнение", на сайте ЛДЦ Вашего города, посмотрите. Пусть другой доктор оценит результаты Вашего исследования, если для Вас это так важно.
2) Из контекста: "И.... зрение нормализовалось, само как-то по себе...". Очень подозрительная симптоматика и ...характерная для демиелинизирующих заболеваний..... Рассеянный склероз, например.... Рекомендую МРТ головного мозга  с контрастным усилением ! после консультации с неврологом и офтальмологом.
Понимаю, что затратно финансово, но, надеюсь, расставит все точки над "и"....
3) По рентгену листез не вижу.
4) Анализ ликвора и причина пункции?


----------



## masha-yak (25 Июл 2016)

Анализ ликвора и причина пункции


doclega написал(а):


> 1) По МРТ - сканы на бумаге диагностике не подлежат. Очень странно, что в Твери все неврологи одномоментно лишились компьютеров и негатоскопов. Рекомендую Вам (при необходимости) воспользоваться услугой "второе мнение", на сайте ЛДЦ Вашего города, посмотрите. Пусть другой доктор оценит результаты Вашего исследования, если для Вас это так важно.
> 2) Из контекста: "И.... зрение нормализовалось, само как-то по себе...". Очень подозрительная симптоматика и ...характерная для демиелинизирующих заболеваний..... Рассеянный склероз, например.... Рекомендую МРТ головного мозга  с контрастным усилением ! после консультации с неврологом и офтальмологом.
> Понимаю, что затратно финансово, но, надеюсь, расставит все точки над "и"....
> 3) По рентгену листез не вижу.
> 4) Анализ ликвора и причина пункции?


Я живу не в Твери, а в Подмосковье, неврологи все с компьютерами, но говорят, что там нет разъема для диска и не возможно посмотреть, тот, который смотрел, просил распечатать на бумаге))). Записалась даже через знакомых в институт Вишневского, так и там сразу предупредили, что если нет распечатанных снимков на пленке, то нужно на бумаге распечатать.
Результаты анализа ликвора  РПГА-отр. ИФА сум-отр. ИФА J- отр., РИФц- отр. цитоз- 2/3 в 1мкл, белок - 0,384 г/л, р.Панди-отр., лимфоциты-1, моноциты-1.Причина пункции- была инфекция в 2001году LUES. пролечена, нетрепонемные тесты негативировались, трепонемные - нет. Это по крови. Решили проверить ликвор. Вот что получилось в результате. До пункции ни спина, ни ноги, ни тазовые органы не беспокоили. Описание рентгена от врача-рентгенолога получу к 20.00.


----------



## doclega (25 Июл 2016)

В ликворе должно быть повышение TgG и основного белка миелина при демиелин.-их заболеваниях. Вообще после любой нейроинфекции бывает такая клиника... но это уже работа неврологов.
На ВИЧ сдавали?


----------



## masha-yak (25 Июл 2016)

Посмотреть вложение 88875 Посмотреть вложение 88876 Посмотреть вложение 88877


doclega написал(а):


> В ликворе должно быть повышение TgG и основного белка миелина при демиелин.-их заболеваниях. Вообще после любой нейроинфекции бывает такая клиника... но это уже работа неврологов.
> На ВИЧ сдавали?


Да нет у меня нейроинфекции!!! И не было никогда. У меня есть осложнение после корявых рук врача...
А если вы не видите очевидного на рентгеновских снимках, то о чем разговор? И на ВИЧ и на сиф. кровь сдавала вчера все отрицательно. А еще вот заключение врача-рентгенолога.


----------



## masha-yak (25 Июл 2016)

doclega написал(а):


> 1) По МРТ - сканы на бумаге диагностике не подлежат. Очень странно, что в Твери все неврологи одномоментно лишились компьютеров и негатоскопов. Рекомендую Вам (при необходимости) воспользоваться услугой "второе мнение", на сайте ЛДЦ Вашего города, посмотрите. Пусть другой доктор оценит результаты Вашего исследования, если для Вас это так важно.
> Для меня вообще странно как можно работать неврологом и не иметь приспособления для просмотра дисков, но в России много странного, поверьте, я хожу к врачам не бесплатно, т.к. к бесплатным нет записи, а через пол года мне не нужно.
> 2) Из контекста: "И.... зрение нормализовалось, само как-то по себе...". Очень подозрительная симптоматика и ...характерная для демиелинизирующих заболеваний..... Рассеянный склероз, например.... Рекомендую МРТ головного мозга  с контрастным усилением ! после консультации с неврологом и офтальмологом.
> Консультации неврологов и офтальмологов (трижды) у меня были со всеми специальными обследованиями. Их рекомендации - пить успокоительные таблетки и не обращать внимания. МРТ головного мозга (правда без контраста) но с сосудами я делала, там без патологий.
> ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2016)

masha-yak написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 88875 Посмотреть вложение 88876 Посмотреть вложение 88877
> 
> Да нет у меня нейроинфекции!!! И не было никогда. У меня есть осложнение после корявых рук врача...
> А если вы не видите очевидного на рентгеновских снимках, то о чем разговор? И на ВИЧ и на сиф. кровь сдавала вчера все отрицательно. А еще вот заключение врача-рентгенолога.
> ...


Эмоции  не всегда хороши.
Врач делает пункции каждый день и с чего вдруг руки стали корявыми?

Листеза и я не вижу. Если придираться, то псевдолистез.
И заключение врача рентгенолога мы учитываем, но и сами смотрим.
Я, например, хотел бы боковой снимок посмотреть не обрезанный, там еще и аномалия развития есть.

Если есть сомнения про листез и стабильность, сделайте рентген в сгибании и разбирании, причем лучше стоя, а не лежа. Нестабильность на этом снимке не оценивается.

Провал у Вас все же на L1-2 или L 4-5?

Повредить связки, удерживающие позвоночник при пункции, невозможно. Тут рентгенолог просто неправ.

Рекомендацию сделать МРТ головного мозга с контрастом, поддерживаю, несмотря на хороший ликвор.


----------



## masha-yak (26 Июл 2016)

Добрый день, Федор Петрович! Да, я вчера сорвалась эмоционально.  Но это потому, что после этой проклятой пункции вот уже 6 месяцев чувствую себя инвалидом, а у меня 2 маленьких детей и любимая работа и любимый муж, и вся жизнь идет кувырком из-за этого и работать нормально не могу и дети страдают, муж терпит мои слезы и сопли. А до пункции просто планировали 3 бер-ть и хотели дообследоваться... Вчера спрашивала у рентгенолога где у нас в городе можно невролога найти, он сказал, что нет их у нас. Я уже во всех платных центрах города была, первое, что спрашиваю " Смотрит ли невролог записи диска МРТ?" Так вот при записи все отвечают, что если на бумаге или на пленке принесете - посмотрим, а на диске - нет. Диагноз ставят по глазам, красивые или нет. Поэтому приходится искать помощи на сайте. Завтра поедем в Солнечногорск, может там хоть посмотрят. 
В апреле я ездила к врачу, который непосредственно делал пункцию в МОНИКИ. Так вот он тоже не стал смотреть мрт на диске, а посмотрел только выписку и два распечатанные к ней снимка. Провал я ему тоже показала, он сказал, что его не видит))), и что-то типа "все люди видят по-разному". Никаких рекомендаций не дал, обследоваться в стационаре не предложил. Хотя пункцию сделал, как я теперь понимаю, нарушая многие правила. Во-первых сделал пунцию и сразу же ушел,  даже не проверив как я себя чувствую после нее. Ни кто не подошел и потом пока я лежала в процедурке около 2 часов. Даже место пункции ничем не заклеил, а положил спиртовую салфетку и сказал, когда кровь перестанет идти снять ее и одеваться. Саму процедуру делал без маски и перчаток. В общем мог какую-угодно инфекцию занести, или мог спирт в канал попасть. Как оказалось неврология в Моники - большая помойка. 
А на рентген вчера сходила сама, по своей инициативе, снимок в боковой проекции выложен целиком, там дальше ничего нет, он так сделан. Провал у меня в районе L4/L5 и появился он после пункции - до нее его не было.
Спасибо за ответы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июл 2016)

> ...Провал у меня в районе L4/L5 и появился он после пункции - до нее его не было....


Пункцию не делают на уровне LIV-V.
Значит что-то другое.


----------



## masha-yak (26 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Пункцию не делают на уровне LIV-V.
> Значит что-то другое.


Я сама не могу судить на каком уровне у меня провал, я только руками его чувствую и на фото вижу


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Июл 2016)

Сделайте фото спины, так чтобы было больше видно. Талия нужна.


----------



## masha-yak (27 Июл 2016)

Вот сделала



Эту "ямку" видно, только когда я наклоняюсь или приседаю на корточки и наклоняюсь , когда стою ровно, то ее не видно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2016)

Вообще-то для последствий пункции низковато.
А Дипроспан или Кеналог не кололи ли Вам?


----------



## masha-yak (28 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то для последствий пункции низковато.
> А Дипроспан или Кеналог не кололи ли Вам?


нет, никогда


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2016)

А у мамы спросить, может было, но не обращали внимания?


----------



## masha-yak (28 Июл 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А у мамы спросить, может было, но не обращали внимания?


У мамы уже не спросить , а внимание обращали, не было этого углубления, т.к. я дома всегда хожу в белье, то муж и обратил внимание, на то, чего раньше не было. Дело в том, что это углубление сначала сразу после пункции было несколько больше, а сейчас чуть уменьшилось. Но что это -  вот загадка? Интересно!!! И еще, когда туда слегка нажал пальцем травматолог, то было больно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июл 2016)

Что же. Фиброз тканей по ходу раневого канала пункционной иглы вполне возможен.
И как правильно Вы заметили, эта проблема постепенно решается и не может быть причиной боли.
Нужно делать ЭНМГ.


----------



## masha-yak (30 Июл 2016)

Добры


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что же. Фиброз тканей по ходу раневого канала пункционной иглы вполне возможен.
> И как правильно Вы заметили, эта проблема постепенно решается и не может быть причиной боли.
> Нужно делать ЭНМГ.


Добрый вечер, Федор Петрович!
Вот вчера сделала МРТ _эксперт, и вот их заключение. И у меня вопрос по этому МРТ: может ли сужение просвета корешковых каналов давать онемение ног, правая больше, левая меньше?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2016)

Может. Чтобы определить даёт или нет, делайте энмг.


----------



## masha-yak (4 Авг 2016)




----------

